# Tube Sleeves for 1842



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey,

I want to try using tube protection sleeves for my OTT tube setups.

Considering Dankung 1842 is 4.2mm outer diameter, then 5080 tubing is probably the best bet, and 4070 might be a bit of a tight squeeze? (aka, a pain in the butt)

Citation: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Your assessment seems kosher, but the 4070s wouldn't be that much of a pain in the butt, you would just may need a tool. If you have seen threads on using a tube cuff to attach tubes to a pouch, you would use the same concept to get the 1842s inside the 4070.

With that being said, if you had the choice, 5080s might be your best choice IMO

LGD


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm using Theraband yellow as the protective sleeve. Works very well. The smaller tube (1842) is doubled in the yellow tube.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In my experience, using a larger tube than is absolutely necessary has no drawbacks. It protects very well, and it is much easier to insert your bands into a larger protective tube than into a smaller protective tube. I would go with a larger tube. Locally I can buy rubber tubing in various sizes from a marine supply store ... a foot or so would be ample for protection tubing on quite a few slingshots.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, as suspected the 5080 looks like the way to go. I don't have a supply of tubing around, and Dankung is cheap, so I'll go that option. Beauty!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I had less wear (rubber to rubber) with the slightly bigger (red) sleeve.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Good pic, Dave.

I plan to have longer sleeves so they protect the tube over the top of the fork, also.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Good pic, Dave.
> 
> I plan to have longer sleeves so they protect the tube over the top of the fork, also.


I was thinking about this too.

What kept me from doing it was the thought that the friction from rubber to rubber would be greater than the friction from the fork to the rubber. I hope I make sence.

The tube will stretch inside the sleeve and rub against the wall.

Maybe a lub will reduce the friction.

Just my :twocents:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i got a good deal on a package of 1/4 in shrink wrap i cut it long to go past the top of the forks it works great you might want to try it


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, some useful info here.

I ordered a few meters of 5080 to try out, but in the meantime, here's what I did with my latest slingshot. Wanted to make something that fit the "straight shooting, easy to build, grin inducing and disposable if needed". I know, it's an OTT Forkeye LOL. I'm experimenting more and I've borrowed some ideas from hrawk's mini dragon and of course, the hrawkeye. I thought this was going to be a throw-away-experiment but it's my fav slingshot at the moment. I love how this stuff works, eh!

As suggested by some people on the forum, I'm using kangaroo leather leather tabs (I also snuck in some forktip grooves with my dremel and a lanyard for stabilisation).





  








20130321 115009




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Mar 22, 2013


----------

